# ARM-Verkauf: Gespräche mit Nvidia laufen noch, Einigung in den kommenden Wochen



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *ARM-Verkauf: Gespräche mit Nvidia laufen noch, Einigung in den kommenden Wochen*

						Angeblich soll insbesondere Nvidia daran interessiert sein, den Prozessorentwickler ARM zu übernehmen. Die Gespräche zwischen Nvidia und dem ARM-Inhaber Softbank sollen dabei bereits fortgeschritten sein, sodass schon in den kommenden Wochen eine Einigung möglich wäre.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *ARM-Verkauf: Gespräche mit Nvidia laufen noch, Einigung in den kommenden Wochen*


----------



## Cook2211 (1. August 2020)

Das wäre jedenfalls ein verdammt fetter Deal für Nvidia


----------



## Wake (1. August 2020)

Vielleicht tut sich dann ja mal was größer bei der Performance der Android-SoCs, der Schrott den Qualcomm, Samsung, Huawei und Konsorten produzieren kann ja derzeit nicht mal ansatzweise mit Apple mithalten - aber Hauptsache gleich viel oder mittlerweile bereits mehr verlangen.


----------



## dampflokfreund (1. August 2020)

Wake schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut sich dann ja mal was größer bei der Performance der Android-SoCs, der Schrott den Qualcomm, Samsung, Huawei und Konsorten produzieren kann ja derzeit nicht mal ansatzweise mit Apple mithalten - aber Hauptsache gleich viel oder mittlerweile bereits mehr verlangen.



Dann wird sich sehr viel tun, sollte das passieren.

Smartphones mit NVidia GPUs....


----------



## pipin (1. August 2020)

> Da die von ARM entwickelte, gleichnamige Prozessorarchitektur von zahlreichen Unternehmen verwendet wird, müsste die Liste der Interessenten eigentlich lang sein.




Den Gedankengang verstehe ich nicht richtig. Warum sollte ein Hersteller am Lizensierungsgeschäft interessiert sein? 
Oder ist das so gemeint, dass man sich mit dem Kauf die weitere Nutzung der Lizenz sichert?

Bei kolportierten 30 bis 40 Milliarden Kaufpreis geht es erstmal darum, wer sich das überhaupt leisten kann und/oder will.

Und bei Gewinnen von tiefen einstelligen Milliardenbeträgen ist Arm dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr so attraktiv bei dem Kaufpreis.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (1. August 2020)

Es stellt sich halt weiterhin die Frage, wozu genau Nvidia ARM gerne hätte. Also ob sie ARMs Lizenzmodell so weiterlaufen lassen oder verändern wollen. Ob sie die Preise beibehalten wollen. Ob sie die Entwicklung der mitlizensierten Mali-GPUs fortsetzen oder einstellen wollen. Ob sie an einzelnen Angestellten enorm interessiert sind. Ob sie einzelnen Konkurrenten gezielt den Zugang zur ARM-Lizenz verschließen wollen. (im Falle von Apple ausgeschlossen)


----------



## XXTREME (1. August 2020)

dampflokfreund schrieb:


> Dann wird sich sehr viel tun, sollte das passieren.
> 
> Smartphones mit NVidia GPUs....



Für 2500€....YIPIIIIIE .


----------



## Cuddleman (1. August 2020)

Wake schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut sich dann ja mal was größer bei der Performance der Android-SoCs, der Schrott den Qualcomm, Samsung, Huawei und Konsorten produzieren kann ja derzeit nicht mal ansatzweise mit Apple mithalten - aber Hauptsache gleich viel oder mittlerweile bereits mehr verlangen.



Apple-Produkte  sind ihr Geld auch nicht mehr wert, als die von den von dir genannten, deshalb bleibe ich bei meinem "Schrott"!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (1. August 2020)

Ich frage mich vor allem, warum Softbank ARM verkaufen will. Die Lizenzen für ARM-Prozessoren gehen doch weg wie geschnitten Brot. Warum sollte man so eine Melkkuh verkaufen? Oder ist der Cashflow den Herrschaften bei Softbank nicht hoch genug? Andererseits ist der Gewinn innerhalb von vier Jahren, wenn die Kaufsumme stimmen sollte, ja sehr ordentlich. Trotzdem fände ich einen Verkauf bei so gut gehenden Geschäften doch etwas kurzsichtig. Da würde man doch mittelfristig mehr einnehmen.


----------



## Silverfalcon (1. August 2020)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Softbank mit einem anderen Unternehmen verluste gemacht hat und durch den verkauf das Geschäfft ausgleichen will.
Kartellrechtlich wäre Nvidia-ARM wahrscheinlich gezwungen genauso weiter Lizenzen zu verkaufen.


----------



## Mecker_Manni (1. August 2020)

Freu mich schon auf die RTX Smartphones.
Zum doppelten preis versteht sich.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich frage mich vor allem, warum Softbank ARM verkaufen will. Die Lizenzen für ARM-Prozessoren gehen doch weg wie geschnitten Brot. Warum sollte man so eine Melkkuh verkaufen? Oder ist der Cashflow den Herrschaften bei Softbank nicht hoch genug?


Siehe Stephan in der Vorgängernews. 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Hintergrundinformationen zu der Angelegenheit: Softbank - deren Gründer Masayoshi Son für seine recht aggressiven/optimistischen Investment- und Kreditfinanzierungsstrategien bekannt ist - ist durch mehrere fragwürdige Investitionsprojekte  (abgesagter Börsengang von Wework 2019, Partnerschaft mit  Wirecard etc.) und dann noch die Corona-Krise in letzter Zeit recht stark unter Druck  gekommen. Deren technologiefokussierter Venture-Capital-Fund Vision Fund bringt es für das letzte Fiskaljahr auf rund 18 Mrd. US-Dollar Verlust, der geplante Vision Fund 2 befindet sich in der Schwebe. Die Firma stößt daher seit einigen Monaten eine Reihe von Assets in Milliardenhöhe ab, etwa Anteile an Alibaba, in das man bereits 2000 investiert hat. Gesucht wird angeblich auch ein Käufer für Treasure Data (Data Management/IoT), das wiederum erst 2018 von ARM aufgekauft wurde. Insofern würde ein ARM-Verkauf ins Bild passen und muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass Softbank die Zukunft von ARM schlecht einschätzt.


----------



## Oldtekkno (1. August 2020)

Ich halte apple für intelligenter. Und wenn apple freiwillig abwinkt und keinen Bock hat, hat das wohl seine Gründe.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (1. August 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich frage mich vor allem, warum Softbank ARM verkaufen will. Die Lizenzen für ARM-Prozessoren gehen doch weg wie geschnitten Brot. Warum sollte man so eine Melkkuh verkaufen? Oder ist der Cashflow den Herrschaften bei Softbank nicht hoch genug? Andererseits ist der Gewinn innerhalb von vier Jahren, wenn die Kaufsumme stimmen sollte, ja sehr ordentlich. Trotzdem fände ich einen Verkauf bei so gut gehenden Geschäften doch etwas kurzsichtig. Da würde man doch mittelfristig mehr einnehmen.



Softbank hat sich in letzter Zeit oft verzockt. Die brauchen vermutlich mal wieder Gewinn.
Wenn Softbank jetzt einen Käufer für 55 Milliarden USD findet und damals "nur" 32 Milliarden bezahlt hat, wären das mal eben 23 Milliarden Gewinn. Damit könnte man seine Verluste bei den letzten Fehlinvestments wieder reinholen.

Außerdem ist ARM relativ stark überbewertet. 55 Milliarden USD bei knapp 1 Milliarde USD Umsatz? ARM hat im selben Jahr knapp über 140 Millionen USD an Dividende ausgeschüttet. Das hört sich erstmal viel an, aber in Relation zum Kaufpreis sind das wortwörtlich "Peanuts" (0,4 % Rendite pro Jahr). Softbank hat beim Kauf damals schon 43% über Kurs (daher zu viel) bezahlt. Man hoffte vermutlich, dass das Unternehmen kurzfristig/mittelfristig durch die Decke geht. Sonst drückt man einen Kauf nicht mit soviel "Gewalt" durch.

ARM hat solides Wachstum und eine top Rendite, bloß das reicht halt heutzutage für große Investoren nicht mehr. Im Bereich der Großinvestoren muss ein Investment nach 5 Jahren mind. das doppelte, eher noch mehr wert sein. Und dieses Wachstum hat ARM halt nicht und wird es auch nie haben. Das liegt halt auch am Geschäftsmodell. Die machen mit wenig Mitarbeitern einen hohen Umsatz und eine Top Rendite. Bloß die Menge an potenziellen Lizenznehmern ist halt sehr endlich und viele davon sind schon Kunden. Und ARM ist halt ein "Zwerg" unter Giganten im Chipbereich (Samsung, Apple, Qualcomm etc.). Versucht man da das Lizenzmodell noch profitabler zu machen, dann wechseln die halt auf etwas anderes (oder entwickeln selber). Es nutzen ja so viele verschiedene Unternehmen ARM Designs, weil die effizient und leistungsfähig sind aber gleichzeitig das Lizensierungsmodell sehr freizügig und gleichzeitig günstig ist. Solche Giganten lassen sich nicht in irgendwelche "Knebellizenzen" drücken um ARMs Umsatz und Rendite zu steigern.


----------



## Freiheraus (2. August 2020)

Der alt gewordene Mann lebt mittlerweile in (s)einer Blase. Man muss besessen sein, um sich mit einer ganzen Branche anzulegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. August 2020)

Wake schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut sich dann ja mal was größer bei der Performance der Android-SoCs, der Schrott den Qualcomm, Samsung, Huawei und Konsorten produzieren kann ja derzeit nicht mal ansatzweise mit Apple mithalten - aber Hauptsache gleich viel oder mittlerweile bereits mehr verlangen.



Welch sinnfreie Aussage.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. August 2020)

Wake schrieb:


> Vielleicht tut sich dann ja mal was größer bei der Performance der Android-SoCs, der Schrott den Qualcomm, Samsung, Huawei und Konsorten produzieren kann ja derzeit nicht mal ansatzweise mit Apple mithalten - aber Hauptsache gleich viel oder mittlerweile bereits mehr verlangen.


Wo ist Apple denn so gut?

Apple hat sich nur einen Hype Namen gemacht wo viele drauf anspringen.

Die Produktion der Smartphones sind ungefähr im gleichen Preisrahmen wie andere Hersteller.

Nur das Betriebssystem ist anders.

Dafür werden aber auch gleich viel Geld für die Smartphones verlangt.

Ich brauche die ganzen Funktionen der sämtlichen Smartphone und kaufe da lieber Xiaomi,Oppo oder andere.

Damit kann man auch fast alles machen wie mit Samsung,Apple und Co.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2020)

Apple hat die zur Zeit schnellsten ARM SOCs (vorallem in der SC Leistung). Das ist Fakt.
Ob man die nun braucht oder gar die damit verkauften Telefone ihr Geld wert sind mag ein anderes Thema sein, aber die Chips sind tatsächlich verdammt gut.
The Apple A13 SoC: Lightning & Thunder - The Apple iPhone 11, 11 Pro & 11 Pro Max Review: Performance, Battery, & Camera Elevated

ARM kaufen passt aber garnicht in das Portfolio von Apple. Mehr als die ISA Lizenz braucht man von denen nicht um die eigenen Produkte zu bauen und als Zulieferer sieht man sich nunmal garnicht.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

Können ARM Chips mit X86 CPUs von der Leistung her mithalten?

Oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese eher auf den mobilen Sektor beschränkt sind und bleiben?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Können ARM Chips mit X86 CPUs von der Leistung her mithalten?
> 
> Oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese eher auf den mobilen Sektor beschränkt sind und bleiben?



Bedenkt man, dass der schnellste Computer der Welt mit ARM Prozessoren arbeitet, dann zeigt das in meinen Augen das Potenzial von ARM. 
Premiere: ARM-CPU im schnellsten Supercomputer der Welt - PC-WELT
In wie weit ARM CPUs mit x86 CPUs konkurrieren können, werden wir aber wohl leider erst sehen, wenn Apple für den Desktop entwickelte CPUs bringt.


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. August 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bedenkt man, dass der schnellste Computer der Welt mit ARM Prozessoren arbeitet, dann zeigt das in meinen Augen das Potenzial von ARM.
> Premiere: ARM-CPU im schnellsten Supercomputer der Welt - PC-WELT
> In wie weit ARM CPUs mit x86 CPUs konkurrieren können, werden wir aber wohl leider erst sehen, wenn Apple für den Desktop entwickelte CPUs bringt.



Ja, aber nicht unterschlagen, dass dieser das mit 158.976 A64FX-SoCs von Fujitsu mit jeweils 48 Kernen, also 7,6 Millionen(!) Kernen bewerkstelligt. 
"Normale" SC, auf den unteren Plätzen schaffen ähnliche Leistungen mit 10.000 bis 40.000 CPUs.
Die Leistung pro CPU-Kern ist also wesentlich schwächer.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (2. August 2020)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht unterschlagen, dass dieser das mit 158.976 A64FX-SoCs von Fujitsu mit jeweils 48 Kernen, also 7,6 Millionen(!) Kernen bewerkstelligt.
> "Normale" SC, auf den unteren Plätzen schaffen dass mit 10.000 bis 40.000 CPUs.
> Die Leistung pro CPU-Kern ist also wesentlich schwächer.



Das ist richtig. Man bewerkstelligt das auf anderem Wege. Dennoch zeigt es das Potenzial von ARM Prozessoren.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bedenkt man, dass der schnellste Computer der Welt mit ARM Prozessoren arbeitet, dann zeigt das in meinen Augen das Potenzial von ARM.
> Premiere: ARM-CPU im schnellsten Supercomputer der Welt - PC-WELT
> In wie weit ARM CPUs mit x86 CPUs konkurrieren können, werden wir aber wohl leider erst sehen, wenn Apple für den Desktop entwickelte CPUs bringt.



1 Milliarde ist aber nicht billig.
Schade, dass es keine Daten zur Leistungsaufnahme gibt. Hätte mich mal interessiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1 Milliarde ist aber nicht billig.
> Schade, dass es keine Daten zur Leistungsaufnahme gibt. Hätte mich mal interessiert.



Die Daten findest du hier:

June 2020 | TOP500


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Daten findest du hier:
> 
> June 2020 | TOP500



Danke. Aber wo ist der Fortschritt?
Die ARM Prozessoren brauchen unfassbar viel Strom. Deutlich mehr als der Zweite in der Liste.
Ich hätte jetzt angenommen, dass man auf ARM gegangen ist, um Energie zu sparen aber das ist ja gar nicht der Fall.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Danke. Aber wo ist der Fortschritt?
> Die ARM Prozessoren brauchen unfassbar viel Strom. Deutlich mehr als der Zweite in der Liste.



Der Zuwachs an Stromverbrauch geht ungefähr im Gleichschritt mit dem Plus an Leistung.

Edit: Nee, hatte mich verguckt. Das Ding braucht echt verdammt viel Strom.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Edit: Nee, hatte mich verguckt. Das Ding braucht echt verdammt viel Strom.



Sag ich ja. 
Hätte nicht mal angenommen, dass die ARM Dinger soviel Strom verbraten können aber offenbar geht da immer was.
Schade. Für mich eine Fehlentwicklung.
Das menschliche Gehirn hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 20 Watt oder so. Oder waren es 15 Watt?
Das sollte man als Ziel nehmen. Supercomputer mit einer lächerlich geringen Leistungsaufnahme.
Wird Zeit, dass das positronische Gehirn entwickelt wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sag ich ja.
> Hätte nicht mal angenommen, dass die ARM Dinger soviel Strom verbraten können aber offenbar geht da immer was.



Aber schau dir mal den Stromverbrauch gegenüber dem ersten x86 System mit Xeon Prozessoren auf Platz 5 an. Da steht der ARM Supercomputer sogar sehr gut da.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber schau dir mal den Stromverbrauch gegenüber dem ersten x86 System mit Xeon Prozessoren auf Platz 5 an. Da steht der ARM Supercomputer sogar sehr gut da.



Ja, das ist Ivy Bridge. Also 7 oder 8 Jahre alt.
Die Dinger haben damals gut gesoffen.
Mich würde der Vergleich interessieren. Das ARM System gegen ein aktuelles AMD Epyc System.
Was bei ARM halt abschreckt ist auch der hohe Preis.


----------



## XXTREME (2. August 2020)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bedenkt man, dass der schnellste Computer der Welt mit ARM Prozessoren arbeitet, dann zeigt das in meinen Augen das Potenzial von ARM.
> Premiere: ARM-CPU im schnellsten Supercomputer der Welt - PC-WELT
> In wie weit ARM CPUs mit x86 CPUs konkurrieren können, werden wir aber wohl leider erst sehen, wenn Apple für den Desktop entwickelte CPUs bringt.



_Zitat PC Welt: "Lange wird der japanische Supercomputer seinen Spitzenplatz aber nicht  verteidigen können. Der auf AMD-Technik basierende Supercomputer der  US-Energiebehörde und des Oak Ridge National Laboratory soll 1,5  Exaflops an Rechenleistung bieten. Mit einer Fertigstellung ist aber  nicht vor 2021 zu rechnen."


_


----------



## Cook2211 (2. August 2020)

XXTREME schrieb:


> _Zitat PC Welt: "Lange wird der japanische Supercomputer seinen Spitzenplatz aber nicht  verteidigen können. Der auf AMD-Technik basierende Supercomputer der  US-Energiebehörde und des Oak Ridge National Laboratory soll 1,5  Exaflops an Rechenleistung bieten. Mit einer Fertigstellung ist aber  nicht vor 2021 zu rechnen."
> 
> 
> _



Und dann kommt der nächste Supercomputer der schneller ist...und der nächste...und der nächste...der ewige Lauf der Computerentwicklung


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das menschliche Gehirn hat eine Leistungsaufnahme von 20 Watt oder so. Oder waren es 15 Watt?
> Das sollte man als Ziel nehmen. Supercomputer mit einer lächerlich geringen Leistungsaufnahme.
> Wird Zeit, dass das positronische Gehirn entwickelt wird.


Es wird doch schon lange an "Neuronalen Netzen" gearbeitet.

Aber wirklich faszinierend was die Natur so zu Stande gebracht hat.
Und das alles nur mit "Trial&Error". Und sehr viel Zeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2020)

Ich kann mir gerade schlecht vorstellen das Nvidia wirklich was mit ARM anfangen kann.
Ausser um nebst GPUs auch CPUs für den mobilen Sektor anzubieten und dort mitzumachen.
Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich eher AMD oder Intel als Interessenten. Die bauen bereits CPUs und GPUs.
ARM würde ihr Portfolio vergrößern und damit wäre ihre Position auf dem Markt umso stärker. Oder wäre genau dass das Problem?


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2020)

Vom Geschäftsmodell her gibt es wenige vergleichbare Firmen zu ARM. Imagination Technology und in Grenzen Rambus fallen mir da sonst noch ein. Für Renesas wäre es vielleicht noch eine Option da man dadurch dass man aus einem Merger mehrerer Halbleiterhersteller entstanden ist schon etwas Erfahrung mit IP Management hat.

Aber die sind alle zu klein um den geforderten Preis zu berappen. Am Ende sehe ich vom Finanzvolumen eigentlich nur zwei bis 3 Optionen:
1) Ein Gigant wie Samsung oder Huawei versucht die IP dadurch komplett ansich zu reißen um die Konkurrenz zu erpressen -> Da werden die Kartellbehörden weltweit im Dreieck springen. 
2)Ein unabhängiger Investor wie z.B. ein arabischer Staatsfonds übernimmt und ARM arbeitet weiter wie immer.
[3) Ein Chiphersteller wie Intel den die IP eigentlich nicht soo sehr interessiert kauft den Laden um die Entwickler zu bekommen -> Headhunting dürfte billiger sein]


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vom Geschäftsmodell her gibt es wenige vergleichbare Firmen zu ARM. Imagination Technology und in Grenzen Rambus fallen mir da sonst noch ein. Für Renesas wäre es vielleicht noch eine Option da man dadurch dass man aus einem Merger mehrerer Halbleiterhersteller entstanden ist schon etwas Erfahrung mit IP Management hat.
> 
> Aber die sind alle zu klein um den geforderten Preis zu berappen. Am Ende sehe ich vom Finanzvolumen eigentlich nur zwei Optionen:
> 1) Ein Gigant wie Samsung oder Huawei versucht die IP dadurch komplett ansich zu reißen um die Konkurrenz zu erpressen -> Da werden die Kartellbehörden weltweit im Dreieck springen.
> 2)Ein unabhängiger Investor wie z.B. ein arabische Staatsfonds übernimmt und ARM arbeitet weiter wir immer.


Bei den beiden Optionen tippe ich eher auf Nummer 2.
Samsung und Huawei könnten damit zwar die eigenen Chips herstellen aber was kriegt die Konkurrenz auf dem Smartphonemarkt? Nix gutes vermute ich mal, oder manche Modelle verbauen sie nur in den eigenen Geräten. Das wäre dann die von dir genannte Erpressung.
Deswegen baut Apple eigene Chips um solche Probleme nicht zu haben.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2020)

Nope, Apple baut ARM Chips... Die Frage ist halt wie Wasserdicht die Verträge dazu sind.


----------



## projectneo (3. August 2020)

Ich frage mich was NV mit ARM will, es geht hier ja nur ums Lizenzgeschäft. NV kann ja bereits jetzt unter Lizenz SOCs Entwickeln (was sie auch tun).
Bin gespannt was die wirklich mit dem Laden wollen.


----------

